# توليد الكهرباء عبر الرياح : عمل من تنفيذي



## ساجد3 (13 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم جميعا

اقدم لكم هذا العمل البسيط لتوليد الكهرباء المجانية عبر الرياح و هذا المشروع لم استخدم فيه اي مواد مخصصة لصنع التوربينات اي كله بجهدي الخاص و انا لست بمهندس ايضا 
التفاصيل العامة:
مولد 24 فولط دي سي 2500 دورة بالدقيقة قمت بوصله بتروس 1 ب 7 اي عندمت تدور المروحة لفة في الدقيقة يدور المولد 7 لفات و ا ستطعت بذلك الحصول على 14 فولط دي سي 150 واط بسرعة حوالي 400 دورة بالدقيقة و من ثم تخزين هذا التيار في بطارية و تحوليه الى 220 فولط اي سي بواسطق انفرتر 
الشفرات قصصتهم من انابيب بلاستيك بطول 65 سم

اترككم مع الصور الفولط يختلف باختلاف سرعة الرياح
































لاي سؤال او استفسار انا بالخدمة 
ساجد من لبنان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله اخ ساجد ..
وانتظر مداخلات من الأخوة الأعضاء .


----------



## صقر مأرب (13 فبراير 2010)

ارجو مزيدا من المشاركات حول الطاقه البديله والتي نحن بحاجتها في منطقتنا العربيه


----------



## ricielectric (13 فبراير 2010)

what about the rain and electrical protection? , this Turbine Project is what you call a temporary fix , need lot of improvment , sorry but I am from a school who take safety first , brother sajed I did post a DIY wind turbine you can check it out , maybe it will help you . , you simple turbine is good start but it need more inprovement like safety protection , the wire termination , , disconnect on load and line sides , servicing the turbine without climing the pole, blades viabration , noise , .... I am not putting you down , it's a good start and if you need to help , , , please let me know , 

creative the human when you push him 

ANYONE NEED INFORMATION ABOUT WIND TURBINE SOLAR PANELS PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL TRY MY BEST TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS,


----------



## abedjaber1971 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا عزيزي والله ابداع , بس انا الي عندك طلب, ياريت تنزللنا صور الجهاز عن قرب عشان تكون القطع واضحه وطريقة التركيب مفهومه, وهل استخدمت البيليه عند تركيب الجهاز على العمود.


----------



## d.salah30 (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي بداية طيبة وانجاز كبير 

فمن مثل هذه البداية تنطلق المشاريع الكبيرة حيث تتم تجربة تطبيق الفكرة و ضع الاليةالمطلوبة لانجازها و بالحد الادنى من المستلزمات المتوفرة محليا 

ثم و بعد نجاح التجربة مخبريا كتجربتك هذه تماما تتم دراسة جدوى متابعة تطوير المشروع 

سواء بالتكلفة او امكانية التشغيل المستمر بتوفر الرياح اللازمة في اوقات و ايام مختلفة للاستفادة العملية من التطبيق

ثم بعد التاكد من الجدوى يتم تكملة المشروع و تصنيع الدارات و الادوات للاستفادة من الطاقة المتولدة

و يتم تطوير الشكل الاولي للجهاز و بمساعدة مختص ايضا و كما ذكر الاخ ricielectric لتحويل الجهاز الى منتج صناعي مضبوط و قابل للبيع 

و نصيحتي اخي الكريم ادرس جدوى متابعتك للمشروع فاذا كان مجديا فلا مانع ابدا من استغلاله تجاريا

فهناك الكثير من المواقع على النت مثلا تنتج ادوات مصنعة يدويا كمجموعة للتركيب الشخصي و هي مربحة اذا تم دراستها بجدية

اتمنى لك التوفيق اخي و ادعوا نفسي و كل الاخوة للبدء بمشاريع لافكار قابلة للانجاز عمليا و يكون فيها مردود مادي مفيد 

و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## ساجد3 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المشاركة 
لقد قمت بتثبيت التربينة لارى فعاليتها و هو ليس تثبيتا نهائي و الحمد لله حصلت على 15 فولط دي سي و اكثر بسرعة رياح متوسطة ما يجعلني قادر على شحن اي بطارية .

فكرة المشروع ان كل المواد غير مخصصة لصنع التوربينات و متواجدة بين العامة من الناس فيستطيع بذلك اي شخص محتاج للكهرباء ان يصنعها كان فقيرا او كالاخوان في فلسطين فوجود الكهرباء القليلة افضل من عدم وجودها

بالنسبة للاخ ricielectric الموضوع الذي وضعته هو فعلا مفيد لصناعة توربينة و لكن مواده غير متوفرة في اغلبية بلداننا و خصوصا Magnet NdFeB لو انني املك هذا النوع من المغناطيس لصنعت مولد تربينة و استغنيت عن كهرباء الدولة , و معك حق في الشق الثاني و قد اعترضتني عدة مشاكل ارجو المساعدة في حلها و هي :
* الصوت المزعج داخل المنزل من تروس و المولد كالهدير القوي 
* التفاف الشريط الكهربائي حول نفسه
* عند العواصف كيف اوقفها او اغير اتجاهها للتخفيف من سرعة الدوران ؟

بالنسبة للشحن و ضعت blocking diode للتيار و صلته على منظم شحن عند امتلاء البطارية يفصل لوحده هذه القطع موجودة في اسواقنا و بكثرة .

وانشالله قريبا اضيف صور .


----------



## ساجد3 (14 فبراير 2010)

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04610.jpg




http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04611.jpg




http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04612.jpg




http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04613.jpg




http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04614.jpg

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/12/89/90/67/img04615.jpg


----------



## ricielectric (14 فبراير 2010)

first let 's resolve the wiring issue , you can use a brush assembly , , I attached a diagram in the file .

second we can *reduce* the noise by *calculating* the blades to same exact length and width some examples attached too it should drop the noise to 70 to 75 dB
.
Noise from generator will drop after you install a waterproof housing but it will not go away 

you should provide a waterproof housing to the unit to protect the generator from rain and weather condition.

to stop the yurbine in a high wind , with your design you have to creat some type pin with spring can look the turbine mechanical 
wheel..
, Please remove the wooden base it going to deteriorate with time 
also the plastic tap off the generator


any more help please let me know


----------



## ساجد3 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك ricielectric و لكن اين يمكنني ان اجد direct drive motor dc low rpm about 400 for 14 vdc لكي ابني توربينة ثانية يكون صوتها ضعيف لان التروس صوته مزعج ! و ينتقل داخل العامود الى المنزل


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

Brother Sajed , If you want to build up to code and safety wind turbine you have to spend more money on the project , let me know what type turbine HAWT or VAWT and how many Watts 500 , 600, 700 and let me know what area in lebanon you are is it the south , it look like from the pictures , and what village , so we can make a wind map for the area , also the space that you want to mount the turbine , , is on the roof or on the ground , also need a load sheet of equipment that you going to opperate on this system ,,

your present system , like I said before , it's a temporary fix , and need lots of improvement , but for the money it's worth it ,, 

let me know , and get the information ,


----------



## ساجد3 (15 فبراير 2010)

أريد المولد فقط و ليس تربينة كاملة 500 واط hawt


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

HAWT = Horizanol Axel Wind Turbine 
and the system that I am talking about it's completly diffrent that your system we need the information that we request so we can tell you the size of blade and the height of the tower .


----------



## ساجد3 (15 فبراير 2010)

ricielectric نعم انا من الجنوب و منزلي يتميز بالارتفاع بالاضافة الى حركة رياح نشطة نسبيا
اعطني مواصفات الكاملة لHAWT 500 watt

وهذه صورة للتربينة بين ارتفاع المنزل


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

First wind map


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

*wind turbine*

I still looking for the 500W file , Attached is 250W turbine design system for DIY make sure you follow the details so you can have a perfect system , any more help please let me know


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

What village you from ?, I am from the south of Lebanon too


----------



## ساجد3 (16 فبراير 2010)

قضاء النبطية
مشان موضوع التربينة ما بيمشي حالها , لان بلبنان مافي NdFeB magnet هيداالنوع من المغنطيس مش موجود عنا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (16 فبراير 2010)

عاشت الايادي وتنورت العقول . ولو عمل كل واحد منا توربينا خاصا لحققنا الاكتفاء الذاتي ووفرنا المال والاحراج على حكوماتنا . وفقك الله .


----------



## ricielectric (16 فبراير 2010)

you can order that magnet from the internet and it can be ship to you and pay for it with a wire transfer from the bank , Please let me know

Item 76 from www.wondermagnet.com
it's $7.50 to $11.00


----------



## ساجد3 (16 فبراير 2010)

what about Shipping and handling


----------



## ricielectric (16 فبراير 2010)

they can use priority flat rate up to 20lb about 9 Kg for $14.00 check www.usps.com for international rate , pick the country (Lebanon than international flat rate and they can show you the charges .


----------



## ساجد3 (17 فبراير 2010)

اوك مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 فبراير 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> what about the rain and electrical protection? , this Turbine Project is what you call a temporary fix , need lot of improvment , sorry but I am from a school who take safety first , brother sajed I did post a DIY wind turbine you can check it out , maybe it will help you . , you simple turbine is good start but it need more inprovement like safety protection , the wire termination , , disconnect on load and line sides , servicing the turbine without climing the pole, blades viabration , noise , .... I am not putting you down , it's a good start and if you need to help , , , please let me know ,
> 
> creative the human when you push him
> 
> ANYONE NEED INFORMATION ABOUT WIND TURBINE SOLAR PANELS PLEASE LET ME KNOW AND I WILL TRY MY BEST TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS,


 


ricielectric قال:


> first let 's resolve the wiring issue , you can use a brush assembly , , I attached a diagram in the file .
> 
> second we can *reduce* the noise by *calculating* the blades to same exact length and width some examples attached too it should drop the noise to 70 to 75 dB
> .
> ...


 
_Many Thanks to Br. ricielectric for his effort and explanation _
_The way he has adhered to is very scientific.I hope That brother Sajed will gain more information to build his wind turbine ,and share the results with his fellow members in the Arab Forum_

_I am very pleased and ask his All Mighty Allah to reward you both Paradise_

_Just keep on the good work_

_regards for all_​


----------



## ricielectric (17 فبراير 2010)

Thank you Dr Mohamad for your comment you an asset to this forum


----------



## ساجد3 (17 فبراير 2010)

سؤال لاصحاب الخبرة بالكهرباء :
هل استطيع وصل التيار الكهربائي مباشرة من التربينة بالبطارية الى ان اشتري منظم شحن ؟ مع العلم ان التيار متقلب بين 6 فولط دي سي الى 25 لكنه لا يتجاوز هذا الرقم .


----------



## ricielectric (17 فبراير 2010)

I see that you did post your question in two different location
You need a a Charger controllers

Charge controllers and voltage regulators are devices used to control the level or levels, in the case of three and four stage units, of DC voltage from a source of power to the battery or batteries. Typically charge controllers are used to control the output of solar panels and voltage regulators for DC generators or alternators

Damage to your battries Bank can result by not using the controller

. - *If consistently undercharged or overcharged, a lead-acid battery will lose capacity and prematurely fail.*


----------



## ساجد3 (18 فبراير 2010)

مثلا اذا سرعة الرياح منخفضة و الفولط حوالي 9دي سي هل يقوم المنظم بتعديل الفولط للشحن البطارية ام انني لا اقدر على الشحن في الرياح الضعيفة ؟
لدي solar panel 50 watt 12 volt اذا كان هناك انتاج للكهرباء من الالواح و التربينة في نفس الوقت منظم الشحن من اي مصدر يغذي البطاريةالالواح الشمسية ام التربينة او من الاثنين معا ؟؟
شكرا Br. ricielectric


----------



## ricielectric (18 فبراير 2010)

you can have one controller for solar panel and wind turbine at the same time .
the controller is to regulate the voltage attached is a basic information about hybrid controller with pictures


----------



## ساجد3 (18 فبراير 2010)

Connect the wind generator 3 phase AC output to​
“WIND” terminal.


can i put in serie the wind and solar panel because my wind generator DC not AC


----------



## أحزان الحب (18 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله إلى أكثر من ذالك وأكبر


----------



## ricielectric (18 فبراير 2010)

in real life the wind turbine have three wires , this product only work with a listed system not you system and I did put the file for to show you that the controller can be used with solar , wind and electrical generator all three at the same time , you have to look for a controller that woke with your system


----------



## hkaim (19 فبراير 2010)

salut
quelle est le vitesse minimale pour produire l'électricité a partir de l'éolienne
est ce que c'est possible de charger des batteries a partir de l'eolienne


----------



## ساجد3 (19 فبراير 2010)

chaque eolienne a une vitesse different de l'autre
oui il est possible de charger des batteries a partir de l'eolienne


----------



## hkaim (19 فبراير 2010)

qu'elle es le principe de charger les batteries par l'éolienne
comment?
merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## مشارك فقط (21 فبراير 2010)

أخي ساجد3 
هل أقل جهد يمكن أن يزود مروحه بالكهرباء لصنع تيار هوائي لتشغيل نفس إبتكارك الجميل, 

goodluck


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 فبراير 2010)

*زعانف المروحة*

السلام عليكم 
اخ ساجد لقد اطلعت على تفاصيل المشروع الجميل اللذي اتممته بنجاح وقد اعجبني موضوع الزعانف التي استخرجتها من انابيب البلاستك انها فكرة ذكية جدا وتحصل منها على تصميم متوازن من الزعانف وبلا جهود كبيرة لعمل الموازنة بين الزعانف.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (23 فبراير 2010)

جهد طيب موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

*المزيد*

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونتمنى لك المزيد:75:


----------



## kreshan (23 فبراير 2010)

الضجيج يأتي من البراميل الفارغة فقط}
مثل صيني​


----------



## ricielectric (23 فبراير 2010)

Nothing’s better than the wind to your back, the sun in front of you, and your friends beside you. 


share with us what you know and why you did use this kind of quotes , Be possitive


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 فبراير 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> Nothing’s better than the wind to your back, the sun in front of you, and your friends beside you.
> 
> 
> share with us what you know and why you did use this kind of quotes , Be possitive


 
السلام عليكم
انها حكمة جميلة جدا اخ (ricielectric) شكرا.


----------



## سعيد ب (24 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## علاء ابو زينه (27 فبراير 2010)

*علاء ابوزينه من الاردن*

كل الشكر لك اخ ساجد والله يعطيك العافية على هذا العمل الرائع واتمنى ان نتواصل معا لانني مهتم بهذا الموضوع جدا وحيث انني ارغب بتنفيذ هذا المشروع عمليا في منزلي .................


----------



## soof (10 مارس 2010)

ساجد3 قال:


> مثلا اذا سرعة الرياح منخفضة و الفولط حوالي 9دي سي هل يقوم المنظم بتعديل الفولط للشحن البطارية ام انني لا اقدر على الشحن في الرياح الضعيفة ؟
> لدي solar panel 50 watt 12 volt اذا كان هناك انتاج للكهرباء من الالواح و التربينة في نفس الوقت منظم الشحن من اي مصدر يغذي البطاريةالالواح الشمسية ام التربينة او من الاثنين معا ؟؟
> شكرا br. Ricielectric


للشحن المتواصل للبطارية (بطارية سيارة )يجب ان يكون الجهد مابين 15-14فولت مقاسة على اقطاب البطارية في حالة الشحن .
اذا تراجع المولد الى 9-11فولت لن تتحصل على شحن بل ستفقد جزء من طاقة البطارية 
يمكن اضافة الواح الطاقة الشمسية للمنظومة لشحن البطارية كذالك مع ملاحظة توصيل (دايود)ليمنع رجوع الطاقة من البطارية او المحرك للالواح في حالة عدم وجود الشمس .
اذا كنت تظمن ان اقصي حد مثلا 17فولت من المحرك في حالة الرياح الشديدة لا داعي لتوصيل منظم اذا كان المشروع شخصي وللتجارب .
يمكن ان تستعمل منظم جهد مثل الموجود في السيارة لحماية البطارية من الارتفاع الحاد للجهد


----------



## ساجد3 (10 مارس 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على الايضاحات و الردود اخ علاء انا بالخدمة انشالله


----------



## د حسين (10 مارس 2010)

*تحية*

السيد ساجد 
تجربتك جميلة وتستحق التشجيع وأفيدك بالنصائح التالية :
1 - الضجيج المزعج الذي ذكرته معظمه من المسننات والجنزير المستعمل وانصحك باستعمال البكرات والقشاط بدلا منه .
2- لا تتعب نفسك في تصنيع او تصميم المولد وانصحك باستعمال دينامو سيارة مستعمل 12 فولط من الموديلات الأحدث من الذي استعملته في تجربتك حيث يكون مجهزا بمنظم الكتروني داخلي ويكون مخرجه ثلاثة أسلاك (سبق لي ان شرحته في مشاركة لي سابقة في هذا المنتدى)
3- لمنع التفاف الأسلاك حول حامل المروحة العمودي يجب تركيب مزالق نحاسية معزولة مع فحمات ساشرحها لك لاحقا اذا لم تعرفها 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ​


----------



## ساجد3 (11 مارس 2010)

د حسين
لقد استعملت سابقا القشاط لكنه عكس ما كنت اتوقع لم تكن برمة البكرة السهلة كانت بحاجة لعزم قوة كبير بعد تجربة الجنزير صارت المروحة تدور بسرعة رياح منخفضة و لكن كما ذكرت سلبيات المسنن و الجنزير الصوت المزعج !!

2- لا تتعب نفسك في تصنيع او تصميم المولد وانصحك باستعمال دينامو سيارة مستعمل 12 فولط من الموديلات الأحدث من الذي استعملته في تجربتك حيث يكون مجهزا بمنظم الكتروني داخلي ويكون مخرجه ثلاثة أسلاك (سبق لي ان شرحته في مشاركة لي سابقة في هذا المنتدى)
اريد رابط الموضوع من بعد اذنك و شرح تفصيلي للمزالق النحاسية و اذا في صور بكون أفضل
تحياتي الك


----------



## عمر حمدين (13 مارس 2010)

الله اكرمك ياساجد3


----------



## د حسين (13 مارس 2010)

*السيد ساجد المحترم*

هذا الرابط في المنتدى يفيدك بطريقة توصيل دينامو السيارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172780.html
وسوف ارسم لك المخطط في مشاركة قادمة اذا لم تستطيع التوصيل ؟
أما بالنسبة للضجيج والقشاط : صحيح أن قشاط السيارة العادي قد يكون قاسيا نوعا ما عليك استعمال القشاط المبسط المحزز على الطول الرقيق كالذي يستعمل في بعض أنواع غسالات الأوتوماتيك أو قشاط السيارة الذي يستعمل للتزامن ضمن محرك السيارة ويسمى (قشاط الصدر ) وهو محزز بالعرض وله بكرات خاصة .
وبالنسبة للمزالق النحاسية المعزولة مع فحماتها تجدها جاهزة عند ورشات صيانة المحركات الكهربائية
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## عدنان المحمود (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## yehit (13 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر اخي وانا في طور تعلم هذا المجال ادعوا لي بالعون والتوفيق


----------



## محمدحسبو (15 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر يا اخ "ساجد"على الموضوع 
بس انا كان ليا طلب لو ان في دراسه للشغل ده على الماتلاب ياريت ترفعها ليا 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي ساجد
ويمكنك عمل مراوح من الصاج وعمل طريقة أفضل لتوصيل المولد بالمروحة حيث أن الجنزير أو السير يفقد طاقة كبيرة بالاحتكاك
ويا ترى كم سرعة الرياح بمنطقتك


----------



## maghmoor (16 يونيو 2010)

ما قصرتم ومشكورين!


----------



## بوب رام (17 يونيو 2010)

وفقكم الله ايها المثابرووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## abdsamad (17 يونيو 2010)

باركك الله قمت بانجاز نفس التجربة الا انه واجهتني مشكلة زفير العنفات(عنفة مكونة من 3 شفرات) مما ادى بي الى توقيف المشروع اريد حل.شكرا.


----------



## المملكة الفاضلة (19 يونيو 2010)

أخي سؤال

الطاقة المولدة حاليا بماذا تستفيد منها؟

وهل هناك افكار لزيادة مقدار الطاقة الناتجة؟

شكرا


----------



## olyan (24 يوليو 2010)

أخواني السلام عليكم .. أنا قمت بعمل نفس التجربة ولازلت في مرحلة التجميع حيث استخدمت دينمو سيارة الكتروني وعملت ثلاث زعانف من المواسير البلاستيك مقاس 6 إنش كما فعل الأخ ساجد3 وطول كل زعنفه متر ونصف كما استخدمت نفس المكبح ( الفرامل التي توجد بدينمو المجففة في الغسالات لتقييد الحركة عند زيادة الرياح عن الحد المطلوب ولكن بقي لي استفسار أرجو أن أجد عندكم حل حيث أن الدينمو الكتروني يعني يتحكم تلقائياً بالفولت وينظمه ولا يمكن أن يزيد عن 14.5 فولت تقريباً مهما زادت السرعة ولكن ما العمل عندما تكون الرياح ضعيفة أو معدومة حيث سيتم تفريغ البطارية فهل هناك منظومة معينة أضيفها بحيث تمنع تفريغ البطارية في حالة عدم الدوران المطلوب 
وعند وصول المروحة إلى السرعة المطلوبة يتم تزويد الدينمو بالتيار حتى يتم توليد الكهرباء .ولكن أريد أن يكون تلقائياً وليس يدوياً كالسويتش مثلاً .


----------



## عاطف فهمي (24 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاعزاء : هيئة ملتقي المهندسين العرب والاخوه الاعضاء الكرام
أرجو أن تقبلوني عضوا جديدا معكم لكي استفيد من علمكم الواسع ،وأحاول أن أشارك بما لدي من علم متواضع
أخوكم / عاطف فهمي


----------



## دلوفان69 (25 يوليو 2010)

محاولة رائعة الف شكر
دائما الافكار موجودة تبقى الامكانيات هي العائق الرئيسي


----------



## م.م فادي (25 يوليو 2010)

محاولة رائعة 

اتمنى لك من نجاح الى نجاح اكبر ان شاء الله 

وكم نحن بحاجة لاختراعات للطاقة البديلة ومامن اختراع عظيم الا بدأ بتجربة صغيرة


----------



## a hoba (26 يوليو 2010)

موضوع وفكرة ممتازة أخ ساجد 
وفقك الله


----------



## زيد ابوامين (26 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخ ساجد3 بامكانك ايجاد حل لمشكلة الصوت المزعج و ذلك بتركيب كراسى على قاعدة العمود يعنى العمامود غير متصل بسطح العمارة و لكن متصل بعدة كراسى و الكراسي متصله بسطح العمارة
هذا من جهه 
من جهه اخرى ارجو منكم الرد انا عندى دينمو 24 فولت 55 امبير(دينمو شاحنه) ، هل يؤدى الغرض؟
و كم دينمو احتاج لتشغيل مكيف شباك سعه 1.5 طن؟
و دمتم


----------



## mohamedalnoaemy (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي لاكن اريد معرفت كيف يتم عمل المراوح وشكرا


----------



## mhmdmh (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
واعانك على الخير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود مبارك .........أخ ساجد .
يمكن التخلص من الاهتزازات المنتقلة عبر الحامل إلى جدران المنزل بواسطة مواد وتجهيزات خاصة لمنع انتقال هذه الاهتزازات ..... إنها مخمدات __ ويوجد منها أنواع كثيرة هي غير باهظة الثمن .


----------



## ابن رام الله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخ ساجد انا فلسطيني اعاني ضعف الكهربا لذالك حاببا عمل هذه بس لا املك الخبره الكافيه ل تشغيل البيت الذي يحتاج الي 220 فولت هل يمكن مساعدتي ولك الف تحيه مشكور يا اخي ساجد


----------



## راس ساجر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع والموضوع ممتاز


----------



## ايماكس (10 ديسمبر 2010)

والله عاشت الايادي والله انك زيننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## msrahmedseef (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بس سؤال الاقى المولد فين وسعرة كام


----------



## ساجد3 (1 يونيو 2011)

*تطوير العمل "الألواح الشمسية"*

سلام عليكم من بعد طول غياب
تجربتي الجديدة استخدام الالواح الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء من أجل تشغيل اللابتوب و راوتر انترنت وشاحن هاتف لمدة 5 ساعات يوميا واكثر حسب حالة الطقس.
التفاصيل:

لوح شمسي 12v 25 watt عدد 2







بطارية سيارة 66ah






inverter 220v 400w











قمت بتعطيل التوربينة الهوائية بسبب صوتها المزعج وحاجتها اليومية للصيانة وأنا في صدد اجراء تعديل جذري على التوربينة بشراء مولد 12v 300watt واستبداله بالمحركان الظاهران في الصورة واضافة خلية شمسية 100watt وبطاريتان 200ah واستعمال منظم الشحن hybrid system للاستفادة من الطاقة الهوائية والشمسية في ذات الوقت لشحن البطاريات والهدف تشغيل التلفاز والاضاءة وبعض الاجهزة الصغيرة لمدة 10 ساعات يوميا(فترة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي) .
التكلفة حوالي 1500$ حينما يتأمن المبلغ سأبدأ بالتنفيذ وسأعرضه في منتداكم الكريم والله ولي التوفيق.
ساجد
جنوب لبنان​


----------



## ساجد3 (12 يونيو 2011)

msrahmedseef قال:


> مشكور بس سؤال الاقى المولد فين وسعرة كام



scooter motor 24 vdc


----------



## safa aldin (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان رنان (4 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا موضوع رائع حقا


----------



## ziadzh (18 فبراير 2012)

عمل رائع 
اتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## زاهر108 (18 فبراير 2012)

اتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## حمدان المغني (18 فبراير 2012)

الله يعينك


----------



## ahmed_sena71 (29 فبراير 2012)

كم سعر التكلفة بالدولار اخي
مجهود رائع


----------



## روح الحرية (4 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي ساجد

لذي استفسار عن توربينة الرياح

ما هو نوع المولد الذي استخدمته فى مشروعك ؟؟؟


----------



## ساجد3 (4 مارس 2012)

ايميلي للتواصل والمساعدة
[email protected]


----------



## زاهر108 (6 مارس 2012)

مشكور الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك كمان


----------



## saadgor (2 يوليو 2012)

تسلم على الفكرة و التفاصيل شكرا


----------



## رشيد الديزل (3 يوليو 2012)

اخي ساجد بإمكانك ان تستعمل بدل الجنزير ولذي يصدر صوت مزعج استعمل سير أتي مر الذي يستعمل في مكائن السيارات بدل الجنزير وهوا من القماش ومطاط مسنن لا يصدر صوت البته


----------



## دعاب (22 يوليو 2012)

مشاء الله ابداع من مواد بسيطه اعطينا كل التفاصيل


----------



## fighter_eng (22 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
أنا حاليا أحاول أن أصنع طاحونة هواء مشابهة 
واجهتني مشكلة في الدينمو
لدي دينمو سيارة خوبوشيت ألتر نيتور 
نوع boschلكن حتى الان لا أضمن نتيجة عمل المروحة 
ولا أجد دينمو لا يتاج لدفعة كهربائية 
فما هي نصائحكم بخصوص اختيار الدينمو
و ما هي ارشاداتكم لتوصيل الدينمو الموجود لانتاج الطاقة؟
و ساوافيكم بالصور
لكن ارجو التفاعل.


----------



## أحمد السماوي (23 يوليو 2012)

استخدامك للجنزير شيء ابداعي ويدل على حدس هندسي لأن نسبة تغيير السرعه عاليه لذلك لا نستخدم السيور ...جهد رائع استمر بالتطوير ...


----------



## fighter_eng (13 أغسطس 2012)

olyan قال:


> أخواني السلام عليكم .. أنا قمت بعمل نفس التجربة ولازلت في مرحلة التجميع حيث استخدمت دينمو سيارة الكتروني وعملت ثلاث زعانف من المواسير البلاستيك مقاس 6 إنش كما فعل الأخ ساجد3 وطول كل زعنفه متر ونصف كما استخدمت نفس المكبح ( الفرامل التي توجد بدينمو المجففة في الغسالات لتقييد الحركة عند زيادة الرياح عن الحد المطلوب ولكن بقي لي استفسار أرجو أن أجد عندكم حل حيث أن الدينمو الكتروني يعني يتحكم تلقائياً بالفولت وينظمه ولا يمكن أن يزيد عن 14.5 فولت تقريباً مهما زادت السرعة ولكن ما العمل عندما تكون الرياح ضعيفة أو معدومة حيث سيتم تفريغ البطارية فهل هناك منظومة معينة أضيفها بحيث تمنع تفريغ البطارية في حالة عدم الدوران المطلوب
> وعند وصول المروحة إلى السرعة المطلوبة يتم تزويد الدينمو بالتيار حتى يتم توليد الكهرباء .ولكن أريد أن يكون تلقائياً وليس يدوياً كالسويتش مثلاً .



ما فكرة المكبح الذي تتكلم عنه اخي الكريم؟
و هل من صور له؟
ما هو هذا الدينمو الالكتروني؟
ما نوعه ؟و من اين يمكن الحصول عليه؟و ما ثمنه؟و هل من صور له؟
مشكلة تفريغ البطارية أنا أيضا أعاني منها..؟؟؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## عماد عراق (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للاخوة الاعزاء على هذا المجهود الائع وننتظر المزيد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

الى الامام تفكير عملي ومجهود فعال
اريد ان اسأل ما هو نوع لصيانة اليومية التي كانت تتطلبه المروحة قبل ان تقوم بايقافها عن العمل


----------



## greentec (18 مارس 2013)

توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية

اطلعو عليه ربما تستفيدو


----------



## محمود المليجى (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز مما تصنع المروحة الخشب ام الفيبر


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

محاولة جيدة ورائعة والمهم فيها استخدامك لمواد متوفرة ورخيصة .البديل للتروس هي استخدامك لpulley بأقطار مختلفة تنقل الطاقة عن طريق حزام ناقل وهي قليلة الضوضاء


----------

